# Skiing Down Edge of Trails Fast



## Rambo (Dec 19, 2010)

How dangerous is it to ski fast down the outer edges of ski trails?

Often there is the best snow surface on the outer edges of the trails, especially after high skier traffic and the center sections get scraped down to ice. But I guess if you are cruising fast down the outer edges and you catch a ski-edge hard you could lose control and soar off into the woods and hit a tree. I remember hearing about a 16 year old boy who a couple of years ago was racing NASTAR at a PA ski resort and he lost control and flew into the woods and hit a tree and unfortunately died instantly.


----------



## crank (Dec 19, 2010)

I used to do it until I missed a turn, smacked a tree - hard - luckily hit it with my thigh and got away with the biggest, purplest and most painful bruise ever.   I knew I would be dead if I hit my head.  I stopped skiing fast down the edge of trails after that.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I used to do it more.  Somewhere around college time, I started generally developing more fear when skiing..I don't ski as fast generally, definitely not near the edges.  I ski as challenging trails as I ever did before but haven't made much progress there as far as advancing more which is a bit frustrating (the fear generally comes into play when cliffs are involved).


----------



## EPB (Dec 19, 2010)

kcyanks1 said:


> I used to do it more.  Somewhere around college time, I started generally developing more fear when skiing..I don't ski as fast generally, definitely not near the edges.  I ski as challenging trails as I ever did before but haven't made much progress there as far as advancing more which is a bit frustrating (the fear generally comes into play when cliffs are involved).



I used to do "tuck runs" down Attitash throughout high school from about 8 to 10ish every morning.  Every weekend and vacation day, you could count on it. Turn with the trails, that was about it.  I shiver thinking at how fast I would go and how close I came to the edges of the trails sometimes going around curves.  I went to college, cut my ski days at least in half, and haven't even considered it since.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2010)

i  usually  still ski the edges fast as you say the snow is often the best out there -- but  several yrs ago before i had BETTER skis and Boots had an  issue at Tremblant once.

  We were ripping and whooting and hollering but not really watching for  cookies  i Hit a  large death cookie left  off the groomer edge that i frankly did not see coming off a fairly steep drop and took a 100 ft or so  fast  flying  dive thru the air  down the steep with my legs behind me . I relaxed let my poles go and luckily just landed hard on my chest and stomach  and was visibly shaken . 

 My buddies all rushed to get the redcoat  sled crew. One guy who stayed with me urged me to stay down but i said after a minute  " I'm getting back up and skiing cuz if i don't get back up on this horse i'll probably quit " So  I skied away from it  with just a slight groin pull but skied fine  the rest of the day and all week long after it.

 On our home hill and Early in the am we still sometimes under the right conditions   do "tuck runs" but before anyone else is out there.


----------



## polariso (Dec 19, 2010)

*Fast?*

What do you mean by fast.. I ski the edges but at moderate speeds and always under control. Staying in control should always be priority number one. Something that seems to have been lost these days. I wont go into the current park rat snowboarder syndrome.


----------



## dmc (Dec 19, 2010)

Hell yeah!

the meat is always best next to the bone...


----------



## dmc (Dec 19, 2010)

polariso said:


> What do you mean by fast.. I ski the edges but at moderate speeds and always under control. Staying in control should always be priority number one. Something that seems to have been lost these days. I wont go into the current park rat snowboarder syndrome.



I like being a bit out of control.  It's fun!

Of course I don't ride like that if there's people in front of me..  But I do like pushing it for sure.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2010)

polariso said:


> What do you mean by fast.. I ski the edges but at moderate speeds and always under control. Staying in control should always be priority number one. Something that seems to have been lost these days. I wont go into the current park rat snowboarder syndrome.



to be clear i mean balls to the wall fast -- haulin azz    any questions ??


----------



## polariso (Dec 19, 2010)

dmc said:


> I like being a bit out of control.  It's fun!
> 
> Of course I don't ride like that if there's people in front of me..  But I do like pushing it for sure.


 I was amazed talking with a snowboard INSTRUCTOR  the other day. She was upset that a skier had approached her yelling at her for wiping him out from behind. She started telling me she was flying and he made a turn and cut her off, no where to go. I told her she needed to go back to the kiddie hill and learn the rules (person downhill ALWAYS has the right of way) etc..She was dumbfounded like this was some new concept and tried to turn it into a skier vs snowboarder thing.I just think that alot has been lost in the etiquette department these days.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 19, 2010)

polariso said:


> What do you mean by fast.. I ski the edges but at moderate speeds and always under control. Staying in control should always be priority number one. Something that seems to have been lost these days. I wont go into the current park rat snowboarder syndrome.


 And some would say society is too risk averse these days.

Under control is boring.


----------



## polariso (Dec 19, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> to be clear i mean balls to the wall fast -- haulin azz    any questions ??


 Thats CRAZY MAN!!! But to some people fast really aint fast :wink:


----------



## polariso (Dec 19, 2010)

mondeo said:


> And some would say society is too risk averse these days.
> 
> Under control is boring.


  If it involves putting others at risk its just DUMB..


----------



## Edd (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm on the trail edge most of them time but at moderate controlled speeds.  I think about hitting trees all the time, even while not skiing.  But, thats where the snow is.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2010)

polariso said:


> Thats CRAZY MAN!!! But to some people fast really aint fast :wink:



Yeah well IF i'm at a place i'm not familiar with i'm skiing it moderately fast and under control BUT on my home hill   i'm haulin baby --   -----------------------------------except in slow ski zones if we encounter them , then i'm respecting newer skiers . Fortunately i can ski midweek the vast majority of the time and its like a private club out there so haulin ain't no big thing


----------



## polariso (Dec 19, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah well IF i'm at a place i'm not familiar with i'm skiing it moderately fast and under control BUT on my home hill   i'm haulin baby --   -----------------------------------except in slow ski zones if we encounter them , then i'm respecting newer skiers . Fortunately i can ski midweek the vast majority of the time and its like a private club out there so haulin ain't no big thing


 I always get a laugh when I see people with horrible technical skills bombing the blue squares as if they were Franz Klammer at Innsbruck. :smile:


----------



## RSTuthill (Dec 19, 2010)

Putting others at risk == very bad and very uncool.

Skier or boarder in front has the right of way, full stop. Hit someone from behind, just like in car traffic, it is YOUR fault.

This is coming from someone who will occasionally take a tuck run down Gunny with his 215 dh's. Not near the edge of the trail and NEVER when there are people on the trail. That means weekday mornings around 10:00 in February for the most part. After 11:00 there is always traffic. Before 10:00 or before February, there is not enough sunlight to see the stuff your skis are hitting at high speed (could ruin your day).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2010)

polariso said:


> I always get a laugh when I see people with horrible technical skills bombing the blue squares as if they were Franz Klammer at Innsbruck. :smile:



Me 2   and i laff my azz off macho dudes who go to the Blacks right away and have low to no skills and usually end up yard saling or riding em on their azz down the slope . We see lots of guys on ARMY training who've obviously never skied and it is always the case


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2010)

RSTuthill said:


> Skier or boarder in front has the right of way, full stop. Hit someone from behind, just like in car traffic, it is YOUR fault.



i watched in amazement once when a snowboarder plowed into a guy who was just standing there. the snowboarder gets up and starts yelling at the guy, blaming him.  her logic was based on "what are you doing stopped in the middle of a hill" :roll:


----------



## dmc (Dec 19, 2010)

polariso said:


> I always get a laugh when I see people with horrible technical skills bombing the blue squares as if they were Franz Klammer at Innsbruck. :smile:



Who's Franz Klammer?


----------



## dmc (Dec 19, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i watched in amazement once when a snowboarder plowed into a guy who was just standing there. the snowboarder gets up and starts yelling at the guy, blaming him.  her logic was based on "what are you doing stopped in the middle of a hill" :roll:



He probably used to be a skier that used that same  logic against snowboarders stopping in the middle of the trail


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2010)

dmc said:


> He probably used to be a skier that used that same  logic against snowboarders stopping in the middle of the trail



huh?


----------



## RSTuthill (Dec 19, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i watched in amazement once when a snowboarder plowed into a guy who was just standing there. the snowboarder gets up and starts yelling at the guy, blaming him.  her logic was based on "what are you doing stopped in the middle of a hill" :roll:


Actually, there ARE spots you shouldn't stand, especially in groups clogging up the middle of the trail to free traffic. And especially right over a knoll out of sight to oncoming traffic until the last instant. Nonetheless, person ahead always has the right of way and you blast over a knoll at your and others' peril.


----------



## Steve (Dec 19, 2010)

polariso said:


> I was amazed talking with a snowboard INSTRUCTOR  the other day. She was upset that a skier had approached her yelling at her for wiping him out from behind. She started telling me she was flying and he made a turn and cut her off, no where to go. I told her she needed to go back to the kiddie hill and learn the rules (person downhill ALWAYS has the right of way) etc..She was dumbfounded like this was some new concept and tried to turn it into a skier vs snowboarder thing.I just think that alot has been lost in the etiquette department these days.



The rules of the road are totally the "kinda' suggestions some schmucks live by, but they don't apply to me" rules.

Especially on local "hills" like Wachusett where they powerful uphill capacity but not lots of square acerage to spread the population out over. Sometimes there's just too many dangerous skiers per square yard for my enjoyment.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2010)

RSTuthill said:


> Actually, there ARE spots you shouldn't stand, especially in groups clogging up the middle of the trail to free traffic. And especially right over a knoll out of sight to oncoming traffic until the last instant. Nonetheless, person ahead always has the right of way and you blast over a knoll at your and others' peril.



true, i always try to warn my kids about blind spots and not stopping where you can't be seen.  in the case of my comment above it was in a wide open area, the guy had been stopped for more than a minute and was visible from 100 yards away on a practically flat section of trail.  the lady who hit him was an obvious novice and probably had little control over her board... but rather than apologize she decided to attack the guy... really classy lady, not.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 19, 2010)

polariso said:


> I was amazed talking with a snowboard INSTRUCTOR  the other day. She was upset that a skier had approached her yelling at her for wiping him out from behind. She started telling me she was flying and he made a turn and cut her off, no where to go. I told her she needed to go back to the kiddie hill and learn the rules (person downhill ALWAYS has the right of way) etc..She was dumbfounded like this was some new concept and tried to turn it into a skier vs snowboarder thing.I just think that alot has been lost in the etiquette department these days.


Will those damn kids not get off your lawn, as well?


----------



## polariso (Dec 19, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Will those damn kids not get off your lawn, as well?


 The kids dont go near my lawn, they know better.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> I told her she needed to go back to the kiddie hill and learn the rules (person downhill ALWAYS has the right of way) etc...



Excellent!!!! That means I NEVER have to look up a trail before I start riding!  I never have to worry about anyone above me because it's always their fault!!  WOOOHOOO!!  We can throw out that line from the code!!

What freedom you've supplied me with today..


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> Excellent!!!! That means I NEVER have to look up a trail before I start riding!  I never have to worry about anyone above me because it's always their fault!!  WOOOHOOO!!  We can throw out that line from the code!!
> 
> What freedom you've supplied me with today..


 DID I SAY THAT? All I said was the person downhill has the right of way. I appolagize for confusing you like that. Maybe she could give you a lesson over on the kiddie hill.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 20, 2010)

I hate groomers, ice, crust.  The only place to reliably get snow and bumps is the side of the trail.  So I'm close to trees 95% of the time.  But I am much slower than those flying down the middle in their GS skis, so if I do hit a tree, it wouldn't be as hard.  Did hit a portable snow gun earlythis season, lost control in a mogul, but just got my shoulder and leg and a made out with just a couple bruises.  I also have some 6th sense that tells me how steep, icy, and close the trees are and how fast I can go.  Sometimes the snow on edge of trail is actually angled in toward the trail, so your momentum isn't often going towards the trees if you crash.  So some place I can fly on the edge, other places I'm going slower.  Either way, I always scrub speed if I feel out of control, my 40th winter on skis and have yet to have an injury, a streak I don't ever want to end lol.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> DID I SAY THAT? All I said was the person downhill has the right of way. I appolagize for confusing you like that. Maybe she could give you a lesson over on the kiddie hill.



WOOHOO! I have the right of way if I'm downhill!  Sweet...  Going to try that out when I go out today..


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> WOOHOO! I have the right of way if I'm downhill!  Sweet...  Going to try that out when I go out today..


 This is not a new concept, are you just starting out?


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> This is not a new concept, are you just starting out?



Yup..  Actually haven't been out yet..  
today..

All I'm trying to point out is - things may not be as black and white as you want people to believe. 

And your "park rat" comment enticed me to engage - since I mostly snowboard...


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> Yup..  Actually haven't been out yet..
> today..
> 
> All I'm trying to point out is - things may not be as black and white as you want people to believe.
> ...



 Typical park rat speak. :wink:


----------



## hammer (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> WOOHOO! I have the right of way if I'm downhill!  Sweet...  Going to try that out when I go out today..


Just go flying down the side of the trail and then cut right across on your heelside without looking...shouldn't have to worry about uphill folks because they just need to get out of your way...

;-);-)


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

hammer said:


> Just go flying down the side of the trail and then cut right across on your heelside without looking...shouldn't have to worry about uphill folks because they just need to get out of your way...
> 
> ;-);-)


 You are correct!


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

Heres the code

    * Safety on the slopes is everyone's responsibility. Ski safely-not only for yourself, but for others as well.
    * Always stay in control and be able to stop or avoid objects.
    * People ahead of you have the right of way. It is your responsibility to avoid them.
    * Do not stop where you obstruct the trail or are not visible from above.
    * Whenever starting downhill or merging into a trail, yield to others.
    * Always use devices to help prevent runaway equipment.
    * Observe all posted signs and warnings.
    * Keep off closed trails and out of closed areas.
    * Prior to using any lift, you must know how to load, ride, and unload safely.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

hammer said:


> Just go flying down the side of the trail and then cut right across on your heelside without looking...shouldn't have to worry about uphill folks because they just need to get out of your way...
> 
> ;-);-)



Oh yeah...  Those uphill skiers need to watch out!  

I may even jump in front of someone in the moguls today as well!!    Just try to stop - mogul boy...


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2010)

I see a ton more people not yeilding right of way when starting downhill or stopping where they obstruct the trail than people who don't yield right of way to downhill skiers. Most of my close calls are from people standing half a line or a line off where I'm skiing and decide to move just as I'm about to pass them.


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I see a ton more people not yeilding right of way when starting downhill or stopping where they obstruct the trail than people who don't yield right of way to downhill skiers. Most of my close calls are from people standing half a line or a line off where I'm skiing and decide to move just as I'm about to pass them.


 Unable to change your line? Why do you need to ski so close to people who are stopped?


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Unable to change your line? Why do you need to ski so close to people who are stopped?



Ever blast a tight mogul line?  Maybe I need to take you over to the baby hill and teach you something...


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I see a ton more people not yeilding right of way when starting downhill or stopping where they obstruct the trail than people who don't yield right of way to downhill skiers. Most of my close calls are from people standing half a line or a line off where I'm skiing and decide to move just as I'm about to pass them.



holy shit does that make me crazy. it's my responsibility to avoid skiers below me but for pete's sake look up before you start. these people have a death wish.


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> Ever blast a tight mogul line?  Maybe I need to take you over to the baby hill and teach you something...


 LOL.. had my psia1 since 1984. But im sure I could learn something from you.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Unable to change your line? Why do you need to ski so close to people who are stopped?


Because I started that line 15-20 bumps up to avoid everybody else on the hill, and as long as they don't move I'm not going to hit them?


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> LOL.. had my psia1 since 1984. But im sure I could learn something from you.


Ask bump skiers what they think of PSIA some time...


----------



## vonski (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> Ever blast a tight mogul line?  Maybe I need to take you over to the baby hill and teach you something...



I agree, when coming down the bumps your in a groove and on a line.  Then Papa smurf tells his little tyke to go ahead with out looking up hill first.  I usually give Papa smurf a good holler to learn to look up hill and teach his little smurf to do so as well.  

I have taught this incesently to my little smurf, and he does look up hill at least when with me.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 20, 2010)

vonski said:


> I agree, when coming down the bumps your in a groove and on a line.  Then Papa smurf tells his little tyke to go ahead with out looking up hill first.  I usually give Papa smurf a good holler to learn to look up hill and teach his little smurf to do so as well.
> 
> I have taught this incesently to my little smurf, and he does look up hill at least when with me.



Yes.  And people who cruise on the middle of the trail feel it's best to stay out of the way on the sides...I can see their point.  And as long as they are stationary, it's easy to avoid them, but when they start moving without looking, when you are 2 moguls up from them, someone's doomed.  I tell my 5yo that when you enter a fast highway you have to look down the road for all the fast cars, seems to stick, he started looking up this winter, finally.  Still not 100% good at entering trail from woods w/o looking though, I say little prayers then.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Most of my close calls are from people standing half a line or a line off where I'm skiing and decide to move just as I'm about to pass them.



Agreed. Years ago I hit a boarder on Hellgate. He was a little ahead and about 10 feet to my left skiing at the same pace and then out of the blue makes a big arc to the right and stops in front of me:-o  I managed to scrub most of my speed but hit him and we did a tango for about 25 yards before we both fell. I apologized and we were both on our way.

Back to the OT... 2 years ago I was skiing down the side of a trail and caught an edge and rocketed into the woods. I covered my face and took a good shot to my forearm and dinged my helmet and broke my ski on a tree.  That humbled me a little so while I will still ski some trails exculsively on the edge, I am more vigilant and a go tad slower than I used to.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 20, 2010)

SkiFanE said:


> Yes.  And people who cruise on the middle of the trail feel it's best to stay out of the way on the sides...I can see their point.  And as long as they are stationary, it's easy to avoid them, but when they start moving without looking, when you are 2 moguls up from them, someone's doomed.  I tell my 5yo that when you enter a fast highway you have to look down the road for all the fast cars, seems to stick, he started looking up this winter, finally.  Still not 100% good at entering trail from woods w/o looking though, I say little prayers then.




My little guy is a free spirit still doesn't get it all the time. he will look uphill when he enters a trail but he sometimes makes random changes to his line which make me cringe.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> LOL.. had my psia1 since 1984. But im sure I could learn something from you.



Cool---where u take your exam???


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## polski (Dec 20, 2010)

For me in recent years it's much more about quality turns (preferably silent and deep) than speed. I'm constantly seeking out the best snow on the very edges of trails, but I definitely keep my speed in check there (same in glades), so if I do get into trouble - like when I clipped a rock or stump or something at Cannon last week and went down - I'm minimizing the consequences. 

On occasions when I do want to let it rip I stay more to the center of the trails. If there are people below me going slower than me I try to anticipate the stupidest possible thing they might do, and I don't get bent out of shape if they do just that and I have to change my line or even stop/restart. When I ski it's not to vent aggression or see how high my blood pressure can go.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

Just got in from 2 solid hours of edge of trail riding...  it was good...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2010)

Did you run into anyone?:argue:


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did you run into anyone?:argue:



Nope...   Just had fluffy soft snow..  Clicked a couple trees though...


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> LOL.. had my psia1 since 1984. But im sure I could learn something from you.




psia???  pretend ski instructors of america


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

Just got back from making a few runs. Two people on the trail and guess what, speedy snowboarder comes up my azz and cant stop, runs over back of my skis and keeps going Then heads right for my girlfriend. Wanted to talk with him at the bottom but he scooted off to the parking lot in a hurry. uke:


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 20, 2010)

This thread makes me miss Hunter.  Doesn't matter how crappy the snow on the rest of the mountain may be, there will always be some enjoyable scrapings piled up along the fencelines.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Just got back from making a few runs. Two people on the trail and guess what, speedy snowboarder comes up my azz and cant stop, runs over back of my skis and keeps going Then heads right for my girlfriend. Wanted to talk with him at the bottom but he scooted off to the parking lot in a hurry. uke:



Talk with him??/ I'd kick his ass...fo sure:evil:


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Talk with him??/ I'd kick his ass...fo sure:evil:



 I hollered a couple things to him but his attitude went from Shaun White to Betty White...that or he had to pick up his dress at the cleaners.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Just got back from making a few runs. Two people on the trail and guess what, speedy snowboarder comes up my azz and cant stop, runs over back of my skis and keeps going Then heads right for my girlfriend. Wanted to talk with him at the bottom but he scooted off to the parking lot in a hurry. uke:


I dunno. I never have issues with people coming close to hitting me. They seem to be drawn to you.

Or maybe you're just overly sensitive and think everybody should ski the exact same way as you do, and still have the hangups over snowboarders that everybody else was done with 10 years ago.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> I hollered a couple things to him but his attitude went from Shaun White to Betty White...that or he had to pick up his dress at the cleaners.



Strange---we have a couple boarders in our crew @ Greek and they're nothing but cool----maybe it's you??


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Just got back from making a few runs. Two people on the trail and guess what, *speedy snowboarder comes up my azz* and cant stop, runs over back of my skis and keeps going *Then heads right for my girlfriend*. Wanted to talk with him at the bottom but he scooted off to the parking lot in a hurry. uke:



Whoa...too much information...this is a family-friendly forum. ;-)


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Strange---we have a couple boarders in our crew @ Greek and they're nothing but cool----maybe it's you??


 Please dont focus on the word snowboard. I snowboard and so does my girlfriend although I ski most of the time. DUMB is just DUMB. Guy was up my azz and we were the only two people on the trail. But for some reason he had to be right behind me. Want to try and justify that or is it just me


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Whoa...too much information...this is a family-friendly forum. ;-)


 Sorry to offend.. was it the word azz?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Please dont focus on the word snowboard. I snowboard and so does my girlfriend although I ski most of the time. DUMB is just DUMB. Guy was up my azz and we were the only two people on the trail. But for some reason he had to be right behind me. Want to try and justify that or is it just me



maybe you were hogging the primo snow on the side of the trail and he just wanted to get some too?


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Please dont focus on the word snowboard. I snowboard and so does my girlfriend although I ski most of the time. DUMB is just DUMB. Guy was up my azz and we were the only two people on the trail. But for some reason he had to be right behind me. Want to try and justify that or is it just me



Sounds like a stalker to me.


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Sounds like a stalker to me.


 Or just a member of Generation ignorant.


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Sorry to offend.. was it the word azz?



I'll make it interactive for you: 



polariso said:


> Just got back from making a few runs. Two people on the trail and guess what, *speedy snowboarder **comes* *up my azz* and cant stop, runs over back of my skis and keeps going Then heads right for my girlfriend. Wanted to talk with him at the bottom but he scooted off to the parking lot in a hurry. uke:


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Or just a member of Generation ignorant.


Yeah, that one's gonna get a lot of people on your side here.

Sounding more and more like a cranky old bastard angry at the world for not being exactly as it was 30 years ago, entitled to rights you imagine up. You have a 30 foot buffer zone that if anyone infringes upon, they almost hit you. OMG that guy who was clearly in control just passed within 10 feet of me! He must be wreckless, and clearly nearly hit me!

Ever think of that maybe safe and comfortable distance and speed for someone else isn't the same as it is for you? Why should they be held to your desires?


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, that one's gonna get a lot of people on your side here.
> 
> Sounding more and more like a cranky old bastard angry at the world for not being exactly as it was 30 years ago, entitled to rights you imagine up. You have a 30 foot buffer zone that if anyone infringes upon, they almost hit you. OMG that guy who was clearly in control just passed within 10 feet of me! He must be wreckless, and clearly nearly hit me!
> 
> Ever think of that maybe safe and comfortable distance and speed for someone else isn't the same as it is for you? Why should they be held to your desires?


 Rights I imagined up.. This is exactly what im talking about..you still dont get it and maybe never will! Sometimes you just cant fix DUMB! Nice hyperbole though


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> I'll make it interactive for you:



 Maybe im missing something.. what has offended you???


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Maybe im missing something.. what has offended you???


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh Franz Klamer the ski dude...  right...


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> Oh Franz Klamer the ski dude...  right...



 Ya..gold medal winning ski dude from way back in the 70's.. When men were men and nobody wore there pants around there knees.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYj9kIxAL_o


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Ya..gold medal winning ski dude from way back in the 70's.. When men were men and nobody wore there pants around there knees.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYj9kIxAL_o



I think that was a very boring time..  (((( yawn ))))   - best part about those days was the guy falling in the Wide World of Sports opening...

Guy wouldn't last a minute in a SkierX course..


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> I think that was a very boring time..  (((( yawn ))))   - best part about those days was the guy falling in the Wide World of Sports opening...
> 
> Guy wouldn't last a minute in a SkierX course..



C'mon, Hot Dogging came from the 70s.


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> I think that was a very boring time..  (((( yawn ))))   - best part about those days was the guy falling in the Wide World of Sports opening...
> 
> Guy wouldn't last a minute in a SkierX course..


 How would you know..were you even born yet


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Rights I imagined up.. This is exactly what im talking about..you still dont get it and maybe never will! Sometimes you just cant fix DUMB! Nice hyperbole though


Yielding right of way does not mean stopping until all downhill traffic clears the hill. Going back up the thread, why do I ski bumps a line off where people are standing? Because I can do it safely. Even if they do decide to ignore their responsibility according to the (apparently entirely black and white?) code and stand in the middle of a trail, then decide to start moving without checking uphill, I'm a good enough skier to bail on the line while being aware enough of the entire trail to not bail into someone. If they do their part and not move, I'll pass 5 feet from them without putting them in any danger whatsoever. Might spook them a little bit if they aren't paying attention, but that's their fault.

But no, you want to put a one size fits all restriction on everyone. If you don't feel comfortable doing it, then no one should. Personally, I'm calling BS on the snowboarder actually running over your skis. You're just finding ways to complain about how anyone younger than you is automatically dumb, fat and inconsiderate, just like the cranky bastards in the generation before you.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> How would you know..were you even born yet



That stuff happend before the early 60's...  huh...


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> C'mon, Hot Dogging came from the 70s.



Wayne Wong would school Franz..  But Wayne Wong would probably get yelled at for some of his out of control stunts by some on this thread..


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Yielding right of way does not mean stopping until all downhill traffic clears the hill. Going back up the thread, why do I ski bumps a line off where people are standing? Because I can do it safely. Even if they do decide to ignore their responsibility according to the (apparently entirely black and white?) code and stand in the middle of a trail, then decide to start moving without checking uphill, I'm a good enough skier to bail on the line while being aware enough of the entire trail to not bail into someone. If they do their part and not move, I'll pass 5 feet from them without putting them in any danger whatsoever. Might spook them a little bit if they aren't paying attention, but that's their fault.
> 
> But no, you want to put a one size fits all restriction on everyone. If you don't feel comfortable doing it, then no one should. Personally, I'm calling BS on the snowboarder actually running over your skis. You're just finding ways to complain about how anyone younger than you is automatically dumb, fat and inconsiderate, just like the cranky bastards in the generation before you.


 Wow..you do alot of guessing wrong!  Your hyperbole and semi strawman posts are wrong. Your interpretation of the rules WRONG. Do you even ski? It sounds like your just learning or just never learned the code.


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> Wayne Wong would school Franz..  But Wayne Wong would probably get yelled at for some of his out of control stunts by some on this thread..



 Another on that doesnt get it.. you can do whatever tricks you want.. but if you land on someone..its your fault PERIOD!


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Wow..you do alot of guessing wrong!  Your hyperbole and semi strawman posts are wrong. Your interpretation of the rules WRONG. Do you even ski? It sounds like your just learning or just never learned the code.



Do you ever do anything except ask if people ski?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> Wayne Wong would school Franz..  But Wayne Wong would probably get yelled at for some of his out of control stunts by some on this thread..



i've never heard of the guy before but a quick google came up with this-

“For me, it was never about trying to prove that I was the best. It was about sharing the joy and excitement. It was about entertaining people while showing the possibilities of what can be done on skis. Most importantly, skiing is about camaraderie and family,” Wayne says.

well said WW


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Wow..you do alot of guessing wrong! Your hyperbole and semi strawman posts are wrong. Your interpretation of the rules WRONG. Do you even ski? It sounds like your just learning or just never learned the code.


You drive the speed limit in the left hand lane and curse out everyone that passes you on the right, don't you?


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> That stuff happend before the early 60's...  huh...


 Wow ..early 60's and youve never heard of Klammer.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Another on that doesnt get it.. you can do whatever tricks you want.. but if you land on someone..its your fault PERIOD!



Wayne Wong can never be at fault... Check the PSIA Manual..  It's in there..


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Wow ..early 60's and youve never heard of Klammer.



My Dad never let me watch people wear tight pants... Couldn't go to the ballet either...


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> You drive the speed limit in the left hand lane and curse out everyone that passes you on the right, don't you?


 The left lane is the passing lane...dont you know anything?


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> My Dad never let me watch people wear tight pants... Couldn't go to the ballet either...


 So your dads gay?


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> So your dads gay?



That was a really fucked up thing to say...  Really...


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Another on that doesnt get it.. you can do whatever tricks you want.. but if you land on someone..its your fault PERIOD!


For someone that gets cranky about kids these days, you should probably brush up on your grammar to really fit the part.

Also, if the landee is stopped in the blind spot of a 40 foot booter when he gets landed on, it's their fault. Period. Maybe someone should brush up on the code.


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> That was a really fucked up thing to say...  Really...



 Ya usually people afraid of gay people..are


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> For someone that gets cranky about kids these days, you should probably brush up on your grammar to really fit the part.
> 
> Also, if the landee is stopped in the blind spot of a 40 foot booter when he gets landed on, it's their fault. Period. Maybe someone should brush up on the code.


 Believe it or not...your wrong AGAIN! LOL


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Ya usually people afraid of gay people..are



My Dad was an awesome dude...   And just happened to die the other night..  Was enjoying this light hearted thread to take my mind off it...  

So go fuck yourself PSIA asswipe...

Where do you work?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i've never heard of the guy before but a quick google came up with this-
> 
> “For me, it was never about trying to prove that I was the best. It was about sharing the joy and excitement. It was about entertaining people while showing the possibilities of what can be done on skis. Most importantly, skiing is about camaraderie and family,” Wayne says.
> 
> well said WW



He was an instructor in the mid seventies at Waterville. I think his "famous" move was planting his poles and doing a front flip and maybe wheelies - riding his tails.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> When men were men and nobody wore there pants around there knees.




where the men are men and the sheep are nervous.....


on a serious note, i was talking to someone about the pant thing the other day.  You just don't see that as much as you used to.  looks like another bad fashion trend has gone away.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> My dad died this morning wearing tight pants!



My Father really did pass on Sunday..  I wouldn't joke about something like that...

I was just kidding thorugh this entire thread - thus the smileys and jokes about Franz Klamer...


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> My Dad was an awesome dude...   And just happened to die the other night..  Was enjoying this light hearted thread to take my mind off it...
> 
> So go fuck yourself PSIA asswipe...
> 
> Where do you work?


 Why?


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> My Father really did pass on Sunday..  I wouldn't joke about something like that...
> 
> I was just kidding thorugh this entire thread - thus the smileys and jokes about Franz Klamer...


 Why would someone use empathy as a weapon..I dont know your dad, you brought him up!


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Why?




Go F yourself...


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Why would someone use empathy as a weapon..I dont know your dad, you brought him up!



Please crash into a tree and do us all a favor asswipe...


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> Go F yourself...



 Grow up... thin skinned baby!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> You drive the speed limit in the left hand lane and curse out everyone that passes you on the right, don't you?





dmc said:


> Wayne Wong can never be at fault... Check the PSIA Manual..  It's in there..



Laughing my ass of now.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Grow up... thin skinned baby!



Enough... Crawl back into your hole...


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

Another internet tough guy.. 11000 plus posts, maybe its time to move on, get a life etc...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> My Father really did pass on Sunday..  I wouldn't joke about something like that...
> 
> I was just kidding thorugh this entire thread - thus the smileys and jokes about Franz Klamer...



Damn, sorry about your dad.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Laughing my ass of now.



It was fun until that PSIA Level 1 weasle called my old man gay...


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, sorry about your dad.



He was awesome... taught me to ski..


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Another internet tough guy.. 11000 plus posts, maybe its time to move on, get a life etc...



you cal my Dad gay and I'm the tough guy... wow

I'm tough in real life too asshole...  

I helped build this community...  You know the one that thinks your a jerk?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> He was awesome... taught me to ski..



How did he feel about the whole snowboarding thing? ;-)


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> It was fun until that PSIA Level 1 weasle called my old man gay...


 Did you ever get over your fear of tight pants?


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm tough in real life too asshole...
> 
> I helped build this community...  You know the one that thinks your a jerk?



Ahhh sure... and you greet everyone in your community with wisa ass remarks and then try and hold your dads death over there heads...LAME


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> How did he feel about the whole snowboarding thing? ;-)



haha... good one...

He actually thought it was cool cause it heurt less then skiing moguls all day..


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Ahhh sure... and you greet everyone in your community with wisa ass remarks and then try and hold your dads death over there heads...LAME



I was joking... You started with calling my family gay..  

You are indeed the asswipe here...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Ahhh sure... and you greet everyone in your community with wisa ass remarks and then try and hold your dads death over there heads...LAME



You know the whole "be aware of your surroundings" thing on the ski slopes? It applies to internet forums too.


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

I can assure you, im not one to back down. On the slopes or the web.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> The left lane is the passing lane...dont you know anything?


Do you understand anything without if being completely spelled out for you?

People that stay in the left lane while driving exactly at the speed limit will defend to the death that they're within their rights. That's the highest legal speed, therefore no one should be going faster than them, so if anything they should be the only ones doing the passing. Nevermind the fact that there are laws for keeping right except to pass, obstructing the flow of traffic, etc. Those laws don't matter. Just the one that they select as being the important law.

Similarly, you're displaying your own particular interpretation of a single part of the code, to hell with the other parts of the code, and to hell with whatever anyone else thinks.

I do not hit people. I will not hit people. When I am around people, I am in complete control. But that doesn't mean I need to make someone who's spending their first days on Outer Limits happy by completely yielding to their comfort zone.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> I can assure you, im not one to back down. On the slopes or the web.



toughguy...   nice...

Call a guys dad gay and now pushing up the feathers...  

I stand ready for which ever way you want to take this...


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> My Dad never let me watch people wear tight pants... Couldn't go to the ballet either...


 So who brought up your dad.. You might have altsheimers like my dad.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow nice job "fitting in" newbie:flame:


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Wow nice job "fitting in" newbie:flame:



  Thanks for the welcome old timer..this your website or something?


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> So who brought up your dad.. You might have altsheimers like my dad.



What is altsheimers??  is that some sort of altitude disease or were you trying to spell alzheimer's??


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> So who brought up your dad.. You might have altsheimers like my dad.



My Dad passed away after a long battle with it..  

I only hope your father doesn't suffer as mine did..


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> What is altsheimers??  is that some sort of altitude disease or were you trying to spell alzheimer's??



 Oh no not the spelling bee thing.. your so good with spelling and all this techno stuff like spell check...c'mon I can take the heat. Is that all you got??


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> What is altsheimers??  is that some sort of altitude disease or were you trying to spell alzheimer's??



obviously it kicks in early in his family. :-D


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Oh no not the spelling bee thing.. your so good with spelling and all this techno stuff like spell check...c'mon I can take the heat. Is that all you got??




It's way better than a personal attack against someones family during a light hearted thread..


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> My Dad passed away after a long battle with it..
> 
> I only hope your father doesn't suffer as mine did..



 Hey no ofence.. im sorry about your dad. But you really should not throw stuff like that in peoples face. Especialy since you brought him up with the tight pants thing. My sincere condolences


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2010)

Let's take a look back at how this all started...



polariso said:


> What do you mean by fast.. I ski the edges but at moderate speeds and always under control. Staying in control should always be priority number one. Something that seems to have been lost these days. I wont go into the current park rat snowboarder syndrome.


So you take a thread started about skiing next to trees and turn it immediately into a tirade about those young snippersnappers being out of control and disrespectful, and how park boarders are all scum. And we're the internet tough guys?


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Hey no ofence.. im sorry about your dad. But you really should not throw stuff like that in peoples face. Especialy since you brought him up with the tight pants thing. My sincere condolences



Go F yourself...

You should never personally attack someone on a website..  But you did...


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> toughguy...   nice...
> 
> Call a guys dad gay and now pushing up the feathers...
> 
> I stand ready for which ever way you want to take this...



SkiOff:flag::angry::uzi:


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Let's take a look back at how this all started...
> 
> 
> So you take a thread started about skiing next to trees and turn it immediately into a tirade about those young snippersnappers being out of control and disrespectful, and how park boarders are all scum. And we're the internet tough guys?



 Wow another hyperbolic rant... Yes you are


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> SkiOff:flag::angry::uzi:



I don't ski off with jerkoffs...


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> Go F yourself...
> 
> You should never personally attack someone on a website..  But you did...



  I was right about you all along!


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> I don't ski off with jerkoffs...



 You dont ski...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> I can assure you, im not one to back down. On the slopes or the web.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> You dont ski...



See how little you know ...


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


>



 Another Masshole...


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> I was right about you all along!




yes you were....

I do indeed HATE asswipe PSIA (only level 1), curmudgeonly,  blowhards who have to resort to calling peoples family names to try to prove some archaic point...


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> yes you were....
> 
> I do indeed HATE asswipe PSIA (only level 1), curmudgeonly,  blowhards who have to resort to calling peoples family names to try to prove some archaic point...



 OMG are you crying?


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> You dont ski...



yes I do - see how you've assumed yourself into a corner?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2010)

Enough.  Back on topic.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys , Guys  Don't FEED the damn Troll ---  he's a PSIA /   Perfectly Screwed-up Individual Asshole


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> OMG are you crying?



i cried yesterday... I'm good now...

So..
How come your never made it to level 2?  

Cause you suck?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Another Masshole...



Oh, no!


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Guys , Guys  Don't FEED the damn Troll ---  he's a PSIA /   Perfectly Screwed-up Individual Asshole




Good one...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Guys , Guys  Don't FEED the damn Troll ---  he's a PSIA /   Perfectly Screwed-up Individual Asshole



Uh oh, when Warp Daddy is calling you names it's all over. :lol:


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 20, 2010)

free gss


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> i cried yesterday... I'm good now...
> 
> So..
> How come your never made it to level 2?
> ...


 Thank you?


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

ibtl ?


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Thank you?



Only you know if you suck...  I'm guessing yes...


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Uh oh, when Warp Daddy is calling you names it's all over. :lol:


Also among the signs of the Apocalypse, dmc and myself on each other's side in one of these arguments.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Also among the signs of the Apocalypse, dmc and myself on each other's side in one of these arguments.



It's like an Escher painting...

haha..


----------



## polariso (Dec 20, 2010)

dmc said:


> Only you know if you suck...  I'm guessing yes...



 Your dad sucked.


----------



## dmc (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Your dad sucked.



dude... or whatever...  that was low..  I mean - can't your just use banter and ribbing?  Do you really have to be like that??

wtf?


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 20, 2010)

polariso said:


> Oh no not the spelling bee thing.. your so good with spelling and all this techno stuff like spell check...c'mon I can take the heat. Is that all you got??



I think you need to take a long hard look in the mirror:razz:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2010)

OK, I think we have seen enough.


----------

